# New Sig P938



## grade6man (Feb 15, 2013)

Just bought my first Sig a little better than a week ago. I am so pleased with this gun. Finest handgun I own. So I was interested in joining the Sigforum.com. No such luck. If you have an e-mail address like yahoo, gmail, or etc. they won't let you register. What is that about? I"m not changing e-mail addresses just to join a forum. How can you get around that? There seems to be a lot of members on that forum. Any help would be appreciated... Grade6man


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, don't know how to answer your question, but this is a pretty good forum here.


----------



## grade6man (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a great forum but not a lot of talk about Sigs..... I'm presently all caught up with Sigs. Of the 5 handguns I own, the Sig is the best in my humble opinion. It's deadly accurate and easy to tear down and clean. Any other Sig lovers out there? Grade6man


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

My P229 is my favorite pistol. Based on my experiences with some other makes, I'm going to stick with Sig. I AM looking to buy a CZ SP01 though.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Sig P238 and can't say enough about it..... Well made and highly accurate.......


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Try Sig talk forum, I know he Sig forum is a pain to join, see if you can contact one of the administrators.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Of the half dozen that i own, I can't find a favorite, like them all although my first was the P229 in 40S&W and part of the first shipment out of the factory. Still a very accurate and dependable.


----------



## kenwaterstx (Feb 5, 2016)

Sig Talk is a good one.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with Sig Talk... I'm on there as TAPnRACK01, mostly in the rifle section. Good group of guys.


----------



## wchancey (Jul 11, 2016)

I joined that forum , I use a gmail address all the time , but my internet connection is through ATT. and when I signed up I also got an email connection through them.
Do you have an email address through your internet provider ?


----------



## Kelleytoons (Aug 28, 2016)

As much as I love the folks and talk on Sigforum.com, I will admit there are an AWFUL lot of Glock and other gun fans there who post about things other than Sigs, so much that I wonder why they even bother joining. At least with forums like these you seldom get any OT posts.


----------



## ShooterScott (Jan 24, 2017)

I have to say I just bought a P938 and it is by far my favorite gun


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

grade6man said:


> This is a great forum but not a lot of talk about Sigs..... I'm presently all caught up with Sigs. Of the 5 handguns I own, the Sig is the best in my humble opinion. It's deadly accurate and easy to tear down and clean. Any other Sig lovers out there? Grade6man


I've got a P220, P227, P227 SAS, P250 all .45's. A P229, and a P320 both .40's. A P290RS .9mm and a P238 HD all stainless .380. So yeah, I guess you could say I'm a Sig lover. They are arguably the best made handguns that one could own. The only issue I've had is with the 14 round magazine for the P227's. It doesn't work worth a shit. No problems whatsoever with the standard 10 round mags. There are numerous complaints about those 14 round magazines. The rounds consistently "nose dive". I don't know as of yet whether they resolved it? I believe their TACOPS P227 comes standard with those magazines.

Other than that particular magazine I've never had an issue with any of my Sig's. The U.S. Army has chosen the P320 as it's new sidearm. My only issue with my P320 and P250 is that the frame has a flat texture that scratches very easily, too easily in fact and it feels kinda' toy like. It's got a hard polymer frame similar to that of a styrene plastic car model. However the ergonomics are great, with a nice trigger. But most the important thing is that it has been 100% reliable. Another great feature is that the fire control system is easily removed for cleaning and access along with the ability to switch to different size grip frames.

The P229 .40/357 is used by the U.S. Secret Service. Many consider it to be the best Sig ever made. The P226 .9mm is the official sidearm of the U.S. Navy Seals. Of all the ones that I have I like the P227 SAS the best if only because it's a .45 and somewhat compact for a full size Sig.

Overall you can't go wrong with a Sig.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

grade6man said:


> Sigforum.com. No such luck. If you have an e-mail address like yahoo, gmail, or etc. they won't let you register. What is that about? I"m not changing e-mail addresses just to join a forum. How can you get around that?


You don't get around it unless you use a real email account. I know this is an old thread, but in case you're hanging around. The problem with Web Mail like GMAIL, HOTMAIL, MSN, YAHOO is they are not truly email accounts with email servers like a POP or SMTP. They are web based and just mimic email. They've become so popular, people often use them more than real email accounts like you get from your internet provider. The problem some forum operators have is that people can create and abuse them so easily they can be more work than they wish to put into it so they just don't allow them.

For example, if someone in Pakistan used software to come on this forum daily or multiple times and cross post in every thread an advertisement for male enhancement tools with images, some folks would get upset because they feel this place should be a family friendly environment. They might complain to the administrator. The problem banning these folks would be they used a new email address every time. If it were a new Yahoo email, and they tried to ban the Yahoo domain, any real members using Yahoo would be also banned.

With allowing only real POP accounts with domains like ATT and others, you can ban small IP blocks within the ATT domain, as an example. This would control 99% of the spammers and jerks who needed banning. It can be more complex that this, but this is why it's often done. Most forum software allows some forms of banning and some work way better than others. Whatever they use here seems pretty effective and yet they allow the freebie Webmails. I've noticed some banned people when looking at old threads. They seem to stay banned.


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Good luck with your P938, they are nice little guns. The P938 was my first Sig and although I had a few issues with it, Sig made it right. Some of the earlier one had issues with the main spring housing, mag release spring on 7rd mags, grip screws and recoil guides (2 piece guide) tended to loosen up. I doubt if the problems were as wide spread as the reports might make you believe and Sig has it under control now. It is an accurate, easy to conceal carry, high quality fire arm. Keep it well lubed & replace the recoil spring about every 1500 rds and you will get years of pleasure from it.


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I got a P938 (Two tone) about 2 weeks ago. I've only got fifty rounds through it. So far so good! Very well made. If anyone is interested I found mine through Slick Guns web site $539 shipped to my FFL. It is by far the cheapest place for this gun.


----------

